# Compile DWB error !



## sw2wolf (Aug 7, 2014)

```
$cat build.sh 
export CFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include
gmake PREFIX=/home/sw2wolf/dwb install GTK=3
$./build.sh 
...
cc dwbremote.c
In file included from /usr/local/include/X11/Xlib.h:47,
                 from dwbremote.h:22,
                 from dwbremote.c:19:
/usr/local/include/X11/Xfuncproto.h:145:24: error: ISO C does not permit named variadic macros
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
dwbremote.c: In function 'dwbremote_get_int_property':
dwbremote.c:95: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules
```

It indicates the absence of a GCC extension that is not part of ISO  C ?


----------



## serpent7776 (Aug 7, 2014)

Some time ago I also tried to compile dwb and succeeded - I also submitted a patch, but it wasn't merged. You must compile dwb forcing it to use gcc47
`gmake CC=gcc47`
It also uses m4, but on FreeBSD it should use gm4.
From the time I submitted the patch dwb changed and it again fails to compile.


----------



## sw2wolf (Aug 8, 2014)

`gmake CC=gcc47` compiles ok. However, `ld` fails like:
`...
gcc47 -o dwb
scripts/cl_frame.o：In‘frame_get_document’：
dwb/src/scripts/cl_frame.c:243：‘webkit_web_frame_get_dom_document’undefined reference
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status`

Regards!


----------

